# TX-Beaut. Male Golden Ret. to die Monday by 5 PM



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for these two beauties!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Bumping again!

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for this beautiful boy and girl!


----------

